# Unable to bridge connection.



## chargersrool (Jan 15, 2013)

My connection currently says it's bridged, but I'm unable to unbridge it for some reason. When I try it says "To create a Network Bridge, you must select at least two LAN or High-Speed Internet connections that are not being used by Internet Connection Sharing."
I selected both networks properly but it doesnt give me the option to bridge or unbridge. What would be the problem? I tried finding " manage networks" but couldnt find it so I cant delete it as said on a forum to remove the bridge.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you set it up like this: Create a network bridge
Also heed the warning mentioned at that MS site.


----------



## chargersrool (Jan 15, 2013)

I did exactly this. For some reason it wont allow me to unbridge. I try to delete and it wont let me because it says "Select adaptor that is bridged" or something similar. Any way to reset this?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this: How do I unbridge my connection when I have it connected to xbox 360? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## chargersrool (Jan 15, 2013)

Didnt work either. I just went into safe mode and restored it from the last checkpoint. Thanks anyways.


----------

